# DE HAVILLAND VAMPIRE



## Ron Handgraaf (Sep 15, 2007)

Pilot's Notes for the Vampire T.11.
Trainer version of one of the very early British jet fighters.

Enjoy reading!

Regards

Ron

DH-115 Vampire T.11


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks again Ron


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank again!


----------

